# Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück



## Kreon (2. Juli 2008)

*Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

Mit diesem Sidebartool ist es möglich die täglich zurückgelegte Strecke der Maus zu bestimmen.

Außerdem noch möglich zu messen: Gesamtstrecke overall, Geschwindigkeit und Max.-Speed

Wie viel Kilometer muss eure Maus täglich über den Bildschirm flitzen und wie schnell wird sie dabei?

Ich komme beim normalen Feierabendsurfen auf etwas weniger als einen Kilometer.
Würde mich mal interssieren, was eine Maus eines Vollzeitnerds zu leisten hat  

Win-Vista: http://www.svenbader.de/software_download_mousometer_windows_vista_sidebar_gadget.htm

Win-98 / ME / NT / 2000 / XP / 2003: http://mausometer.soft-ware.net/download.asp


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

woher weiß das teil denn, ob meine 1280x1024 auflösung auf einem 17 oder einem 19 zoll display verteilt sind (was ja für die strecke ein unterschied ist) ?


----------



## Kreon (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Herbboy am 02.07.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> woher weiß das teil denn, ob meine 1280x1024 auflösung auf einem 17 oder einem 19 zoll verteilt sind (was ja für die strecke ein unterschied ist) ?



Das "Teil" lässt sich konfigurieren. Schon mal davon gehört?  

Ne, das ist ne berechtigte Frage. Es lassen sich zollgrößen für CRT und TFTs von 13-24 Zoll einstellen.

Hab das mal nachgemessen. Bei mir funktioniert es bei ner Strecke von 70cm auf den Zentimeter genau. (Ungenauigkeit der Messmethode mit dem Lineal natürlich berücksichtigt)


----------



## AurionKratos (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

Ich habe mein Windows letzens neuinstalliert, daher bin ich "nur" bei 35km *g*.


----------



## Kreon (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				AurionKratos am 02.07.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mein Windows letzens neuinstalliert, daher bin ich "nur" bei 35km *g*.



In welchem Zeitraum?

Witzig finde ich ja die Funktion, sich den zurückgelegten Weg in Erdumrundungen anzuschauen.
Bin gerade bei 0,000048


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Kreon am 02.07.2008 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> AurionKratos am 02.07.2008 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zeichnet das tool auch auf, wenn ich mit dem notebook in der hand rumlaufe? :-o


----------



## Succer (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

hatte das mal installiert, nur so zum Spaß... weiß noch, dass ich ne Maximalgeschwindigkeit von knapp 25 km/h hatte..


----------



## INU-ID (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

Hier der Link für die XP (usw) Version: http://mausometer.soft-ware.net/download.asp

Werds mal ins Startposting eintragen. ^^


----------



## skicu (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Succer am 02.07.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte das mal installiert, nur so zum Spaß... weiß noch, dass ich ne Maximalgeschwindigkeit von knapp 25 km/h hatte..


mh.. ich habs vorhin auch mal installiert. Hab jetz 29,33 km/h als Höchstgeschwindigkeit da stehen. Geht bestimmt noch einiges mehr, wenn mans provoziert.


----------



## Lennt (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				skicu am 02.07.2008 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 02.07.2008 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tss, niedlich, ich habs (unbewusst!) auf 49 gebracht


----------



## uuodan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Lennt am 02.07.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 02.07.2008 21:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir geht es nicht. -.-


----------



## SchabbeS (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

Ich hatte das Gadget auch mal ne Zeit lang und täglich zwischen 1-3km zurückgelegt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn man ein Spiel spielt der Weg nicht berechnet wird. So wäre ich bestimmt auf mehr gekommen bzw hätte nen höheren Durchschnitt gehabt als 1-3km  

Aber wie kommt man auf 49km/h ??? Ich hatte bei meiner MX518 alles hoch an Speed und geschubst was das Zeug hielt Resultat: 17km/h


----------



## uuodan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				SchabbeS am 02.07.2008 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das Gadget auch mal ne Zeit lang und täglich zwischen 1-3km zurückgelegt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn man ein Spiel spielt der Weg nicht berechnet wird. So wäre ich bestimmt auf mehr gekommen bzw hätte nen höheren Durchschnitt gehabt als 1-3km
> 
> Aber wie kommt man auf 49km/h ??? Ich hatte bei meiner MX518 alles hoch an Speed und geschubst was das Zeug hielt Resultat: 17km/h



Hängt wohl mit von der Auflösung des Sensors ab.


----------



## noxious (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				uuodan am 02.07.2008 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> SchabbeS am 02.07.2008 23:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder mit der falsch eingestellten Monitorauflösung^^


----------



## Kreon (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

so, nach 8 Tagen habe ich die 10km Grenze geknackt!
Ich glaube, das mit der Erdumrundung überleg ich mir nochmal!


----------



## skicu (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Kreon am 10.07.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> so, nach 8 Tagen habe ich die 10km Grenze geknackt!
> Ich glaube, das mit der Erdumrundung überleg ich mir nochmal!


Vom 02.07. abends bis jetzt hab ich auch ca 10.800 Meter geschafft.
Allerdings nur hier am Desktop PC. Am Notebook hab ich den mouseometer nicht installiert. Und mit dem hab ich die letzte Woche eigentlich hauptsächlich gearbeitet. :o


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Lennt am 02.07.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 02.07.2008 21:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfff, das ist doch keine Speed  

Meine Höchstgeschwindigkeiten:
-Microsoft Sidewinder @2000DPI:  35,7km/h (zu schwer u. groß für schnelle Bewegungen)

-A4 tech X-750BF snake @2500DPI: *59,8km/h* der Ferrari unter den Mäusen


----------



## Lordnikon27 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

Kann mir mal bitte wer sagen, wie ich die VIsta-Sidebar Version zum laufen bekomme? oO


----------



## KONNAITN (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

Das tool gefällt mir!  Ich wollte schon immer wissen wieviel "Weg" ich eigentlich so an einem Tag zurücklege.

Aktuell sind es spektakuläre 4 m!^^


----------



## Kreon (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 12.07.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal bitte wer sagen, wie ich die VIsta-Sidebar Version zum laufen bekomme? oO



Du klickst auf den Link im Startposting, öffnest ihn mit der Windows Vista Sidebar und dann lässt sich das Gadget wie alle anderen auch im Sidebarmenü auswählen.

Unter Einstellungen musst du eben noch die richtige Monitorgröße angeben. 

Wo genau liegt dein Problem?


----------



## apocalypt0 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				R70-C2D73-86MGS am 12.07.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Lennt am 02.07.2008 21:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, ich hab eben meine G9 auf 3200DPI Geknallt und brings grademal auf 40,9KM/H. Achja: Und ich hab eben beinahe meinen Schreibtisch abgebaut so hats hier gewackelt


----------



## Kreon (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

komisch,
ich kam mit meiner MX518 ohne Beschleunigung und mittlerer Sensitivität bei 200dpi auf gerade mal 20km/h

aber auch mit max Beschleunigung und höchster Sensitivität (es lässt absolut nicht mehr navigieren, der Mauszeiger ist wirklich extrem schnell)
kann ich die 20 km/h nicht überbieten. Obwohl der Zeiger vom Gefühl her doppelt so schnell ist.


----------



## gamerschwein (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Kreon am 14.07.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> komisch,
> ich kam mit meiner MX518 ohne Beschleunigung und mittlerer Sensitivität bei 200dpi auf gerade mal 20km/h
> 
> aber auch mit max Beschleunigung und höchster Sensitivität (es lässt absolut nicht mehr navigieren, der Mauszeiger ist wirklich extrem schnell)
> kann ich die 20 km/h nicht überbieten. Obwohl der Zeiger vom Gefühl her doppelt so schnell ist.


Ich habs mit cheaten und 1600dpi auch nur auf 21km/h geschafft


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				gamerschwein am 14.07.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 14.07.2008 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmh. Ich habe in meiner Standardeinstellung 30,60 km/h.  Ist aber nur so eine Logitech Standardmaus. Nicht mal eine "Gamer"-Maus oder sowas.^^
94% meiner Mausklicks waren btw die linke Taste. 11.192 Linksklicks stehen nur 3 Klicks mit der mittleren Maustaste und 712 mit der rechten Maustaste gegenüber.  
Bisher ist meine Maus insgesamt 2,206 km gereist. 

Ich messe seit dem 3.7.08, habe das Programm aber nicht immer laufen gehabt.*

*achso: Und das ist natürlich nciht mein einziger PC. Der auf dem ich messe läuft eigentlich nur tagsüber zur Arbeit.


----------



## Kreon (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Mothman am 14.07.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> 94% meiner Mausklicks waren btw die linke Taste. 11.192 Linksklicks stehen nur 3 Klicks mit der mittleren Maustaste und 712 mit der rechten Maustaste gegenüber.



Welches Tool benutzt du, um die Klicks auswerten zu lassen?


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Kreon am 14.07.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 14.07.2008 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na das Mausometer natürlich.   

Rechtsklick auf das Trayicon und dann auf  Info gehen. Da siehst du dann deine Stats.


----------



## Kreon (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Mothman am 14.07.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 14.07.2008 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Reden wir vom gleichen Mausometer unter Vista? Ich hab da nämlich kein Trayicon!


----------



## marwin756 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

geil  

gibts sowas auch für die tastatur ?
Wie schnell tippt man,wieviele buchstaben und zeichen pro tag,insgesamt ....
würde mich auch mal interessiern....


----------



## pazifismus (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

da kann man ja nur maximal 22" einstellen...
hab aber einen 24er
gibts da ne lösung das das bei mir auch richtig zählt?


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Kreon am 14.07.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Reden wir vom gleichen Mausometer unter Vista? Ich hab da nämlich kein Trayicon!


Also ich habe XP. Wenn ich das Proggi minimiere, habe ich auch ein Trayicon. Wie das bei Vista ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## gamerschwein (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Mothman am 14.07.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 14.07.2008 17:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du brauchst die Version 3.0 , die meines Wissen nur ein kleines Progrämmchen ist und nicht in der Sidebar angezeigt wird, sondern... Nur so halt... Ich weiss grade nicht wie ich das ausdrücken soll


----------



## OC-King (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

Also ich hab des Programm seit gestern nachmittag druf,und bin jetz bei 941,78m    is nich viel aber es wird noch


----------



## apocalypt0 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				marwin756 am 14.07.2008 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> geil
> 
> gibts sowas auch für die tastatur ?
> Wie schnell tippt man,wieviele buchstaben und zeichen pro tag,insgesamt ....
> würde mich auch mal interessiern....


Von Logitech gibts da was für die Sidebar. Das zählt alles mögliche mit (Tastenanschläge usw.)


----------



## Mothman (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				apocalypt0 am 20.07.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> marwin756 am 14.07.2008 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch mal sowas programmiert. Musste es erst noch kompilieren und ein Setup erstellen. 
Also das Programm ist für Windows. Ob es mit Windows Vista auch geht, weiß ich nicht. Konnte ich leider nicht testen. Aber Mit XP und darunter sollte es funzen.

Das Programm ist im Grunde nur ein Tool, welches misst, welche Taste man wie oft in einem bestimmten Zeitraum gedrückt hat. Also kein Kracher, ich würde mich aber freuen, wenn der Eine oder Andere hier mal testet und kommentiert.
Ist natürlich kostenlos und ihr könnt das so oft weitergeben, wie ihr lustig seid.
Eigentlich wollte ich das auch mal erweitern, hatte dann aber keine Zeit/Lust mehr. 

Hier der Download: http://www.yours-media.de/downloads/Schlaumeier.rar

Danke für's Testen!


----------



## miTTim (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

ich habs schon ein bisschen länger drauf
es sind bei mir schon 304km 143m und 58cm
klicks insgesammt sind es 1.932.950 
und max speed 24,5 km/h

und das mausometer sidebar gadget gibts hier
http://svenbader.de/software_download_mousometer_windows_vista_sidebar_gadget.htm


----------



## Kreon (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Mothman am 21.07.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Download: http://www.yours-media.de/downloads/Schlaumeier.rar
> 
> Danke für's Testen!



Es funktioniert auch unter Vista.
Einige Wünsche hätte ich aber schon für die nächste Version   

Ne Statistik wäre nett, wo man gleich sieht welche Taste wie oft gedrückt wurde.
Am besten nach der Häufigkeit sortiert.

Und bei der Übersicht mit der Tastatur könnte man vielleicht ebenfalls die Tasten nach ihrer Häufigkeit einfärben, um so einen Eindruck von der Anschlagsanzahl zu bekommen.

Außerdem fehlt in der rechten oberen Ecke das Symbol zum Minimieren. Über das Pulldownmenue ist es etwas umständlich.

Ansonsten gefällt es mir sehr gut!


----------



## Mothman (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*



			
				Kreon am 25.07.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 21.07.2008 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Vielen Dank für deine konstruktive, nachvollziehbare Kritik. Und danke natürlich auch für's Lob. Echt nett von dir, dass du das mal getestet hast und mir Feeback gegeben hast.   

Ich werde mal gucken, ob und was ich davon umsetzen kann und dann hier posten.


----------



## Mothman (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

Falls denn noch Interesse besteht:
ich hab nochmal ein paar Sachen geändert. Jetz gibts eine Liste (die man auch ausblenden kann) und ein paar Menü-Buttons zum steuern.
Mit der Farbe ist mir jetzt erstmal zu anstrengend, sorry.

Neue Version:
Link ist immer noch: http://www.yours-media.de/downloads/Schlaumeier.rar


----------



## Kreon (11. August 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

Schön, die tabellarische Übersicht gefällt mir gut. Mir persönlich wäre eine Auflistung von oben nach unten angenehmer als von links nach rechts und wieder von links nach rechts. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Ebenso die Übersichtlichkeit, ein paar Tabs würden das ganze noch etwas übersichtlicher machen. Für Freeware ist das aber echt schon top.

Das Trayicon sollte sich bei einem Doppelklick maximieren lassen. Dann wären meine Komfortansprüche vollends gedeckt


----------



## Mothman (11. August 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

@Kreon: Vielen Dank für das Lob und deine Anregungen. Vielleicht macht ich noch eine dritte Version und berücksichtige deine Kritik dann.


----------



## Kreon (16. August 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

Hab gestern die Marathon Distanz hinter mich gebracht 42,195km ein bewegendes Gefühl für mich und meine Begleiterin (MX51. 
So ein Erlebnis schweißt zusammen


----------



## Struggy (28. August 2008)

*AW: Mausometer - wie viel Meter legt eure Maus täglich zurück*

Also ein richtiges Mausoemeter ist es ja nicht, sondern eher ein Mouszeigerometer. Diese Entfernung würde mich viel mehr interessieren


----------

